# Companion Pigeon Wanted: AUSTRALIA



## Sunny (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello. I'm located in Australia, and am looking for a companion pigeon to keep my female 1 y.o 'feral' pigeon company. She's been living with only humans for company since I rescued her as a squab. She shows interest in wild birds, and I think she would like a friend.

If anyone in Australia has a suitable 'feral' or racing pigeon for adoption, please let me know. Preferably a healthy, young-ish, unmated male. I'm in Queensland (near Brisbane), but would be happy to pay frieght for a suitable friend for my lovely bird. I love and care for all my animals, so I can promise the home will be a good one.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Sunny and welcome. We do have some members in Australia and should soon respond to your post. They should be able to help you locate a buddy for your pij. Keep checkin back.


----------

